# Barnton Hotel, Barnton, Edinburgh - May 08



## MonkeyGirl (May 10, 2008)

Passed by this when looking for something else, so took the chance and had a quick peak and got entry!

Built in the 1895's and is the oldest building in Barnton. Closed in 2004.
























































































































































The flooded celler:


----------



## Neosea (May 10, 2008)

Interesting place, like the mirror shots.


----------



## Foxylady (May 11, 2008)

Wow, excellent explore. I don't know why but part way through your photos I started to think about the film The Shining.  Love that staircase.


----------



## Atomager (May 11, 2008)

I love old places like this. 
That must have been a really good vac they had in pic 7.


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 11, 2008)

Atomager said:


> I love old places like this.
> That must have been a really good vac they had in pic 7.



haha yeah, they must have been closed due to animal cruelty because of hoovering up poor innocent pigeons


----------



## dittohead (May 11, 2008)

Top stuff MG. Love old hotels


----------



## spacepunk (May 12, 2008)

Passed this just the other day, well done getting in MG.
Been in there a few hundred(or so it seems)years ago.


----------



## BrickMan (May 13, 2008)

wow, in just 4yrs its taken a lot of pigeons in!!!!

can see its quite dated in teh rooms, I mean, mirrors on the ceilings, so last century 

nice shots though! esp mirror one, your in 2.5 places at once


----------



## nursepayne (May 13, 2008)

God that looks like the hotel from HELL!


----------



## Foxylady (May 13, 2008)

nursepayne said:


> God that looks like the hotel from HELL!



Yeh, I kept expecting to see two little girls holding hands at the end of those corridors!


----------



## foz101 (May 13, 2008)

I've driven past this place a lot and its been discussed. Its due to be pulled down once they can decide what sort of houses they want on it. The local kids have smashed it to shit, and I see from the pics its nasty inside, but good to see in there nonetheless. Nice one 

I heard there was security onsite and fairly good. Not the case based on the externals shots?


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 13, 2008)

foz101 said:


> I've driven past this place a lot and its been discussed. Its due to be pulled down once they can decide what sort of houses they want on it. The local kids have smashed it to shit, and I see from the pics its nasty inside, but good to see in there nonetheless. Nice one
> 
> I heard there was security onsite and fairly good. Not the case based on the externals shots?



Security my arse! Nah, no one in site, I drove passed this looking for somthing else and decided to have a quick peak, not expecting to get access but that wasn't the case  I can't believe they are even considering demolish this place, If I had the money I would spend alot on it!


----------



## BrickMan (May 14, 2008)

the older part is nice! quality building, with stone and faced stone, and good sized reception rooms that can easily be modernised whilst retaining features (bit like how the current generation of holiday inss are built).

the newer concrete bit can bite it though


----------



## MonkeyGirl (May 14, 2008)

BrickMan said:


> the older part is nice! quality building, with stone and faced stone, and good sized reception rooms that can easily be modernised whilst retaining features (bit like how the current generation of holiday inss are built).
> 
> the newer concrete bit can bite it though




[/quote]

Yeah the new concrete building is aload o' pish./ But the original building should NOT be demolished! Then again I can't see the human popullationn surving the next 100 years to actually give a shit


----------



## Virusman26 (May 15, 2008)

Brilliant report, what a great place!. Nice and mirrored up! Love the video on youtube too!


----------



## numbersix (May 15, 2008)

I've been wondering what it's like inside there for ages, thanks for posting it. I might have to swing by over the weekend. A friend of mine keeps saying he'd like to buy it and restore it to its former glory 

Putting my telephone geek hat on, I can see the console for the Regent telephone system on the desk, did you see the telephone system itself in there? It's a big beige thing, about the same size as an under counter fridge.


----------



## Twisted Nerve (Oct 5, 2008)

I used to live near the Barnton Hotel in the early 90’s. I think the pub in the hotel was called the Hopscotch at the time. My girlfriend at the time used to work as a receptionist there too. Sad to see the building in a sorry state now.


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 16, 2008)

Go past this everytime we get the bus into Edinburgh, always wondered what it was like inside.

The "moden" extension has now been demolished leaving the older part aside from a hole in the back wall (from what I can see from the bus as it drives past)


----------



## jock1966 (Oct 16, 2008)

passed there today wonderd what it was like inside, thanks for sharing pics


----------



## bullmastiff (Oct 17, 2008)

jesus.......the auld barnton has changed 

done the security visits in there when it was part of the thistle group 

and supplied doormen to hopscotch when it was open for functions
big big change from what i remember, but still looks the same if ya know what i mena lol


----------



## the|td4 (Feb 12, 2009)

Cool pics MG, I like the reflection shots, you should have shopped them so you all looked like demons or something, also that vacuume with the pidgeons in is great, I came across something like this once. It never ceases to amaze me how those pidgeons never seem to care about making their nests out of shit. Lovely creatures!


----------

